# [Extreme-Test] World in Conflict DX10



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2007)

*[Extreme-Test] World in Conflict DX9 gegen DX10*

*World in Conflict*


*1. Wichtige Eckdaten*
Publisher: Vivendi
Entwickler: Massive
DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
Erscheint am: 21.09.2007
Hier geht's zur deutschsprachigen Webseite
Das deutschsprachige Forum
Das englische offizielle WiC-Forum
World in Conflict Tech Support


*2. Systemvoraussetzungen*
*Mindest-Systemanforderungen lt. Hersteller:*
 Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows Vista
 Prozessor: 2,0 GHz oder schnellerer (2,2 GHz für Windows Vista)
 Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 512 MiByte (1 GiByte für Windows Vista)
 CD-ROM-Laufwerk: DVD-ROM
 Festplatte: 8 GiByte unkomprimierter Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte
 Grafikkarte: 128 MiByte Grafikspeicher, kompatibel zu DirectX 9.0c
 Mindestanforderungen DX9-Grafikkarte: Geforce 6600 GT und besser
 Mindestanforderungen DX10-Grafikkarte: GeForce 8500 GT und besser
 Soundkarte: kompatibel zu DirectX 9.0c
 Eingabegerät(e): Tastatur und Maus
 Internet-Spiel: Kabel/DSL oder besser
Hinweis: Geforce 4 MX, Radeon 8500 und Radeon 9200 werden nicht unterstützt.

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen **lt. Hersteller:*
 Prozessor: 2,5 GHz oder schneller
 Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 1.024 MiByte (1,5 GiByte für Windows Vista)
 Grafikkarte: 256 MiByte Grafikspeicher, kompatibel zu DirectX 9.0c
 DX9-Grafikkarte: Geforce 7600 GT und besser
 DX10-Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600 GT und besser

*3**. Optischer Vergleich DX9 gegen DX10

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4**. Benchmarkvergleich DX9 gegen DX10*

Leistungsunterschied DX9 gegen DX10 (nur Geforce):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leistungsunterschied DX10 Catalyst-Versionen (nur HD2900 XT):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5**. **Interview mit dem Technischen Leiter Niklas Westberg von Massive zum Thema Direct X 10*

* PCGH:* Warum habt ihr euch dazu entschlossen, die neue DX-10-API zu unterstützen? Was sind die technischen Vorteile der Grafikschnittstelle? 

* Massive:* Der Hauptgrund dafür war eigentlich, dass wir die Option hatten, dies zu machen. Die Unterstützung für Direct X 10 erweitert lediglich die Optik des Spiels und wir erwarten, dass Spieler mit einer DX10-Grafikkarte dies sehr schätzen werden. Zu den ganz klaren Vorteilen der API gehört zum einen, dass sie viel schneller ist. Zum anderen konnten wir einige der hervorragenden Features dazu nutzen, dass unser Spiel noch besser aussieht.  

* PCGH:* Habt ihr dann die Engine so entwickelt, dass sie DX10 von Anfang an unterstützt, oder die DX10-Unterstützung später integriert?  

* Massive:* Wir haben schon eine Weile an World in Conflict gearbeitet, bevor wir mit der Implementierung der DX10-Unterstützung begannen. Das hat uns natürlich in Hinsicht darauf, was machbar ist, limitiert. Wir mussten gleichzeitig mit dem DX9- und DX10-Renderer arbeiten. Das hat natürlich einiges an Zeit gekostet, doch das Ergebnis war definitiv die Mühe wert. In zukünftigen Projekten werden wir jedoch sicher die Engine von Anfang an um einen DX10-Renderer herum entwickeln, das macht den Entwicklungsprozess einfacher.  

* PCGH:* Nutzt ihr denn trotzdem DX10-Techniken wie Geometry-Shader oder Texture-Management?     

* Massive:* Da die DX10-Unterstützung erst relativ spät im Entwicklungsprozess auf der Agenda stand, konnten wir diese Features nicht mehr implementieren, ohne alles, was wir bis dahin fertiggestellt hatten, überarbeiten zu müssen. Trotzdem verbessert DX10 die Unterstützung für Multiple-Render-Targets. So können wir zusätzliche Durchgänge mit Tiefentexturen rendern und optische Features wie Wolkenschatten einbauen.

* PCGH:* Gibt es noch mehr grafische Extras, die nur mit Shader-Modell-4-Hardware gerendert werden können?      

* Massive:* Neben den Wolkenschatten gibt es echte Soft-Partikel, eine volumetrische Beleuchtung, eine Unterstützung für zwei Monitore sowie Sonnenstrahlen, die durch Wolken dringen. 

* PCGH:* Mit welchem Leistungsverlust müssen Spieler rechnen, wenn sie die DX10-Features einschalten wollen?      

* Massive:* Es ist ein Leistungsverlust bei der Fps-Rate von rund 10 bis 15 Prozent zu erwarten, wenn alle DX10-Features aktiviert sind. 

* PCGH:* Wie genau sieht eure Kooperation mit Nvidia aus?

* Massive:* Nvidia schickte Techniker, die uns mit den DX10-Features halfen. Für einige Monate wurden sie zu einem festen Bestandteil des Teams. Das war eine tolle Erfahrung und eine große Hilfe.

*6**. Empfehlenswerte Treiber/Patches/Hotfixes*

*6.1 VGA-Treiber*
- Radeon: Catalyst 7.9  plus Hotfix
- Geforce: Forceware 163.71

*6.2 Patches*
Wie die Entwickler des Strategiespiels World in Conflict in ihrem Forum bekannt gegeben haben, wird der erste Patch wahrscheinlich in der ersten Oktoberwoche erscheinen. Das Update verbessert das Balancing und löst kleinere Probleme. Außerdem wird die DX10-Geschwindigkeit "auf allen Grafikkarten verbessert". Spieleprofile lassen sich darüber hinaus individuell einstellen.

*6.3 Hotfixes für Vista*
Folgende Hotfixes werden von den Entwicklern empfohlen:

KB940105 - Reduziert die Speicherauslastung
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940105

KB938194 - Verbesserte Kompatibilität und Zuverlässigkeit von Windows Vista.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938194

KB938979 - Verbesserte Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit von Windows Vista.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938979

KB936710 - Hotfix bei der Verwendung von SLI/Crossfire-Systemen.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936710


----------



## Jor-El (16. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme] World in Conflict DX10*

Also ich favorisier ganz klar die DX10 Version. Die Sonnenstrahlen durch die Wolken haben mir es echt angetan. Sieht aus wie auf einem Gemälde.
Mich würde mal interessieren inwiefern sich die DX10 Version zu den CPU´s verhält.
Ich hab ne 88er 640MB und nen 6400 Dual Core. Ob sich da ein upgrade auf ne 6600er lohnen würden?
Die Demo konnte ich mit DX10 auf 1680x1050 mit hohen Details spielen, ohne Probs. Hoffe dass es auch bei der Vollversion auch so bleibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme] World in Conflict DX10*

krasser Sprung, sind aml eben 290% zuwachs, die die HD2900XT da hat, nicht übel oO


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2007)

Ja, der Sprung ist krass, aber die Performance war vorher ja auch nicht akzeptabel...


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten  Ein Strategiespiel, das besser aussieht als viele Shooter


----------



## CrSt3r (19. September 2007)

nur noch ein paar Tage warten


----------



## Falk (21. September 2007)

*World in Conflict angespielt*

Nachdem heute World in Conflict in den Handel gekommen, konnte ich es nicht verkneifen, es anzuspielen. Eins Vorweg: für alle Grafikoptionen sollte ein wirklich schneller Rechner zum Einsatz kommen - mein privates System, welches zwar mit einer schneller CPU (Core-2-Duo 3,6 GHz), für diese Test aber nur mit einer 7950GT/256MiB ausgerüstet war, kam in 1680x1050 schon deutlich an seine Grenzen. 

Das Spiel selbst kann einen durchaus fesseln - neben der schnellen Action, bei der man der sich nicht auf Einheitenbau oder Basisbau konzentrieren muss, gibt es auch eine ganz nett aufgezogene Story: In der Kampagne fallen die Russen in den USA ein, die ersten drei Mission versucht man, halbwegs geordnet sich aus Seattle zurückzuziehen. Mehr sei an dieser Stelle nicht verraten.

Bei der Installation fiel noch ein Detail auf: das Spiel braucht für den Single-Player-Modus keine Online-Aktivierung geschweige denn einen Key - die DVD ist aber natürlich trotzdem mit einem Kopierschutz ausgerüstet.

Weiter unten findet sich noch ein 720p-Video eines Artellieangriffs in Seattle - die darstellt Grafik ist Direct-X-9.

[divx]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/divx/wic_final.divx[/divx]


----------



## CrSt3r (21. September 2007)

So ... ich kann nur sagen ... GEIL !!! 

Ich habs schon durch *hust* ... naja. Hatte halt Zeit. Story ist so megageil. Vll spiele ich es noch mal durch.

Läuft bei mir mit allen Details auf MAX und zusätzlich noch mit 4xAA und 16xAF auf 1280x1024 @ 75 HZ flüssig. Mehr gibt mein Monitor nicht her.

Sieht ziemlich genial aus die Grafik!

EDIT: also die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist ja nicht soooooo der HIT *würg*. Da lob ich mir die original Englische. Die Deutsche kommt da nicht ran.


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

Hier nochmal ein Test von Computerbase: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/software/2007/test_durchgespielt_world_conflict/

Ich werde wohl noch warten müssen, ne 6800GT dürfte wie schon bei Bioshock zu schwach sein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2007)

Bei der deutschen Sprachausgabe streiten sich die Gemüter immer öfter. Ich finde die deutsche Ausgabe ebenso passend wie z.B. bei Counter Strike:Source. Da ich der englischen Sprache mittlerweile (leider) nicht mehr so mächtig bin, kommt das schon passend.

Grafisch ist "World in Conflict" natürlich ein süßer Leckerbissen, der seinesgleichen sucht. Leider zwingen mich die hohen Systemanforderungen auf den Augenschmaus noch eine Weile zu warten, bis die Hardware hier einflattert.

Falk,

Kannst du uns vielleicht ein Video zeigen, welches die Einheiten in Aktion zeigt? Würde mich brennend interessieren, wie gekonnt diese ins Spielgeschehen umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt einen Patch V. 1001 der die Performance erhöhen soll.
Infos http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/spie...ld_in_conflict/1474377/world_in_conflict.html


----------



## potzblitz (12. März 2009)

Hatte mir gerade den neuen Patch 1.01 für WiC runtergeladen, hab jetzt aber das Problem das er mir sagt: "Leider entspricht die Sprache dieses Produkts nicht der des installierten Spiels" , aber ich hab die deutsche Version. Was mach ich Falsch?

Hier noch der Artikel zum Patch:*World in Conflict: Patch 1.01 zum Download erschienen*


----------

